# Humagro



## calabacin (Nov 20, 2005)

Hello.
I´ve seen this on the internet:HUMAGRO(Homeopathic Growth Hormone)
Does anyone know about it?Does it work?What do you think about it?
Thank you


----------



## brentls49 (Nov 20, 2005)

dude its a BS fake rip off.  You are better off takin DHEA and paying 1/5 the money.  Either way there is no substitute for the real thing.  But back to HMAGRO, its complete crap it will do nothing for you.  You might as well use supplemental water.  DHEA on the other hand does work - hot as well as real HGH but it works well enough that they keeep trying to ban it.  This is the test to use to know if something works.  Are people trying to ban it?  If yes it works.  HUMANAGRO works about as well as those diet patches that the state's attorney generals of every state are suing for beign a complete fraud.


----------



## calabacin (Nov 20, 2005)

Thanks for your reply.
That´s what I thought too.
I have a couple more of doubts.What DHEA do you recommend (brand)? and what do you think about anabolics.com?Does it work?

Thanks again.I appreciate


----------



## Stu (Nov 21, 2005)

erm i think he was being sarcastic when he recommoneded DHEA


----------



## Tough Old Man (Nov 21, 2005)

brentls49 said:
			
		

> dude its a BS fake rip off. You are better off takin DHEA and paying 1/5 the money. Either way there is no substitute for the real thing. But back to HMAGRO, its complete crap it will do nothing for you. You might as well use supplemental water. DHEA on the other hand does work - hot as well as real HGH but it works well enough that they keeep trying to ban it. This is the test to use to know if something works. Are people trying to ban it? If yes it works. HUMANAGRO works about as well as those diet patches that the state's attorney generals of every state are suing for beign a complete fraud.


Where do you guys get your info from. Dhea is use more for fat loss. This shit is not going to make you grow. Hell you can buy 50 tabs at walmart for $2.49. At that price don't you think everyone would be using it.


----------



## ag-guys (Nov 21, 2005)

is that the "sort of GH" stuff? 


AG
www.ag-guys.com


----------



## ibrahimembaby (Apr 1, 2006)

But what if HUMARGO is stacked with something else ( ex: NO2 ), would it be any good ?? I am just asking coz i heard alot alot of ppl recommending stacking it with Nitrix or NO2 .. what do u guys think ?? and as i said in another post, i know that HUMARGO is nothing like the real GH, i just want to know how good is it ?? 

Thanks


----------



## 33ecooks (Apr 2, 2006)

HUMAGRO = PLACEBO 

If you think it works then it works other wise in reality the shid don't work.


----------



## aceshigh (Apr 2, 2006)

i gained 50 pounds with homeopathic hgh only SON!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ibrahimembaby (Apr 2, 2006)

Ok mr. poker name, you said you gained 50 pounds using it only ... but in HOW LONG !! was that done in a month .. 2 month .. 6 month !!! how long ? 

and did you just take the regular dose ?  3 bills X 3 times a day !!  or u toke more !! 

Some more info. will be appreciated.

Thanks
pair of aces lol


----------



## 33ecooks (Apr 2, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> i posted a 50 pounds bullshit reply with homeopathic hgh only SON!!!!!!!!!




I suspect your ass is being sarcastic but if not I'll go back to my original post from earlier. The question was regarding the HUMAGRO product by ASN if you were using real HGH then maybe  you did gain  50 lbs on it alone SON!!!!


----------



## gnconetwothree (Jul 14, 2009)

okay, to you people towards the top who were giving out information on DHEA, or dehydroepiandosterone, you should really listen up.  DHEA is a supplement used solely for the health of the male prostate and, in turn, sexaul health.  Sure, if you bought DHEA and used it in any supplemental form you would see results because, after all, it's not a placebo.  But if you are looking for something that works to help your prostate and for a lifting supplement, try yohimbe, or one of its forms.  Because that is good for your prostate and it boosts testosterone levels.


----------



## nni (Jul 14, 2009)

gnconetwothree said:


> okay, to you people towards the top who were giving out information on DHEA, or dehydroepiandosterone, you should really listen up.  DHEA is a supplement used solely for the health of the male prostate and, in turn, sexaul health.  Sure, if you bought DHEA and used it in any supplemental form you would see results because, after all, it's not a placebo.  But if you are looking for something that works to help your prostate and for a lifting supplement, try yohimbe, or one of its forms.  Because that is good for your prostate and it boosts testosterone levels.



no, yohimbe doesnt. dhea is a prohormone, it will convert to test and estrogen, noone uses it for prostate health. on top of that, why are you bumping such an old thread with such poor information.


----------

